
Show HN: Map of Related Books for “Designing Data Intensive Apps” - anvaka
https://anvaka.github.io/greview/ddia/1/
======
anvaka
I think the book is truly awesome. So I've made a visualization to see where
it stands in Amazon’s “also-bought” graph.

I used Amazon’s product advertising api to fetch the graph.

Visualization was created with my own algorithm that tries to embed a graph
into city-like grid. It routes paths between nodes, so that paths that were
taken before are more preferable for new paths.

The thickness of a road gives rough estimate of how many paths went there.

Please let me know if you have any suggestions!

~~~
taormina
Thanks for sharing and making this! I see other books I've read elsewhere on
the map (and have this book) so this is very cool to see. How hard was the API
to work with? It could be awesome to see "for <my amazon product> show me this
graph".

~~~
anvaka
The documentation for Product Advertising API is great:
[https://docs.aws.amazon.com/AWSECommerceService/latest/DG/We...](https://docs.aws.amazon.com/AWSECommerceService/latest/DG/Welcome.html)
\- wasn't to hard to get started.

Long time ago I've mad a service to show the graph -
[https://www.yasiv.com/#/Search?q=designing%20data%20intensiv...](https://www.yasiv.com/#/Search?q=designing%20data%20intensive%20applications&category=Books&lang=US)
\- but the layout is very different there.

